# Thinking of purchasing Rol D-Huez what do you think, or any other suggestions?



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

I had recently purchased a new 2009 Cannondale Six 5 and I am planning on upgrading the wheels. I am currently looking at the Rol D-Huez. I have looked at reviews and they seem like a good choice and within my price range. Since they only sell from the website I do not have a chance to test them before buying. I was wondering if you think it is a good idea to get these or do you have any better suggestions. I am looking for a light weight racing/ climbing wheel that is stiff and durable that I plan do use for at least 230 miles of riding a week and possible racing .Thanks for your help.


----------



## acctnut (Dec 31, 2008)

I hear they're really nice, pretty much like a ksyrium sl. I test rode a pair briefly, but couldn't really get an impression, as it wasn't my bike. However, I have a friend who races a pair that can talk about how great they are all day and night. I'd probably think about getting a pair myself, but I have a 32 spoke White Industries/Fir ISIDRIS tubular setup. Every other wheel besides mine are for little girls.The Rols are also fairly inexpense and a great deal if you can get a pro deal.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

acctnut said:


> Every other wheel besides mine are for little girls.


Best quote ever!!!!:23:


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

acctnut said:


> I hear they're really nice, pretty much like a ksyrium sl. I test rode a pair briefly, but couldn't really get an impression, as it wasn't my bike. However, I have a friend who races a pair that can talk about how great they are all day and night. I'd probably think about getting a pair myself, but I have a 32 spoke White Industries/Fir ISIDRIS tubular setup. Every other wheel besides mine are for little girls.The Rols are also fairly inexpense and a great deal if you can get a pro deal.


Other than the fact that they are NOTHING like Ksyriums...

If you want a wheelset that's bombproof, that can be used as everyday wheels, AND do everything well, get the ROL Race SLs. They are 75 grams heavier than the Huez wheels.
ROL builds great stuff.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

So you think the race are better, do you think the added weight would make much difference?


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

I looked at the race sl as well as the d huez and I am having difficulty deciding which to choose.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

The 75g won't make a difference


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

the d'Huez has a 27mm rim, if your under 185lbs these would be fine as everyday wheels. they both use the same hubs, similar amount of spokes and both use Aerolite spokes.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

In order to say if a wheel is good for you or not, one must know your weight. We already know you want them for climbing. At 200# I looked at the ROLs, but passed.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

lovetranquillity said:


> So you think the race are better, do you think the added weight would make much difference?


As was said below, the 75g, especially between 1475 and 1550 gram wheelsets, won't make a world of difference. I think the 30mm deep SL rims (Kinlin Niobium 30) are likely a bit tougher. You are also dealing with slightly shorter spokes.

At 180, the SLs are plenty stiff for me. They roll well and aren't at all harsh on rough roads.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

I am still undecided. I am leaning towards the race sl though. I am pretty much looking for the fastest wheels with no flex for a good price. I weigh around 145 by the way.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

In that price range you could probably go custom and get exactly what you want.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree a good set of custom wheels would be perfect. Why get a set of wheels that is made to appeal to as many people as possible when you could get a set that is specifically tailored for you?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I agree a good set of custom wheels would be perfect. Why get a set of wheels that is made to appeal to as many people as possible when you could get a set that is specifically tailored for you?


Any idea where he could get some?  (light, custom wheels that is)  j/k


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Any idea where he could get some?  (light, custom wheels that is)  j/k


Well...


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

"Any idea where he could get some? (light, custom wheels that is)"

Flit wheels has something similar in a 27mm rim. http://www.flitwheels.com/cone-a.html and they have something lighter...........


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

cmg said:


> "Any idea where he could get some? (light, custom wheels that is)"
> 
> Flit wheels has something similar in a 27mm rim. http://www.flitwheels.com/cone-a.html and they have something lighter...........


Thanks for the suggestion. I am also wondering where I could find those light custom wheels he was referring to.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

lovetranquillity said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I am also wondering where I could find those light custom wheels he was referring to.


For $589? Good luck with that...


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> For $589? Good luck with that...


Not sure about that. I have a quote from one of our resident builders for a set of wheels that is within less than $100 of the Rols, shipped, with at least a 100 gram weight savings (mid to low 1400 gram range). And they would be built specifically for my weight and riding style/usage.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> Not sure about that. I have a quote from one of our resident builders for a set of wheels that is within less than $100 of the Rols, shipped, with at least a 100 gram weight savings (mid to low 1400 gram range). And they would be built specifically for my weight and riding style/usage.


Retail to retail comparison. I used the DT Swiss 340 hubs as they are VERY similar to the ROL hubs in weight and appearance. If you ordered the stuff online and had your LBS build the wheels, here's how it breaks out:

Kinlin Nio30 rims (from IRC) x 2 = $160 plus shipping
DT Aerolite spokes (from wheelbuilder.com) x 44 = $121 plus shipping
DT Swiss 340 Front hub (bikeparts.com) = $148 (+ship)
DT Swiss 340 Rear hub (universalcycles.com) = $262 (+ship)
Labor (average is $35 per wheel)) x2 = $ 70

Total = $761 plus whatever shipping one would pay to get the parts.

You can have lighter wheels built, but they will likely cost a bit more. Use WI or DT Swiss 240 or 190 hubs, and the price goes up.
Some builders discount their prices to hold a tight margin, but for comparison's sake, I did retail vs. retail.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> Retail to retail comparison. I used the DT Swiss 340 hubs as they are VERY similar to the ROL hubs in weight and appearance. If you ordered the stuff online and had your LBS build the wheels, here's how it breaks out:
> 
> Kinlin Nio30 rims (from IRC) x 2 = $160 plus shipping
> DT Aerolite spokes (from wheelbuilder.com) x 44 = $121 plus shipping
> ...


Many builders are able to get items at wholesale or dealer costs. Is they are running a business, they should not be paying retail. Just like I'm sure Rol is making a margin on their stuff compared to raw material costs and labor. So, I'm not sure that is an entirely fair comparison.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> Many builders are able to get items at wholesale or dealer costs. Is they are running a business, they should not be paying retail. Just like I'm sure Rol is making a margin on their stuff compared to raw material costs and labor. So, I'm not sure that is an entirely fair comparison.


No, it's an entirely fair comparison. $589 is ROL's retail price. The $761 for the built wheels is a retail price. Of course builders get their stuff at wholesale. That's beyond obvious. My comparison was apples to apples for what an average consumer would spend, out of pocket, for both wheels.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> No, it's an entirely fair comparison. $589 is ROL's retail price. The $761 for the built wheels is a retail price. Of course builders get their stuff at wholesale. That's beyond obvious. My comparison was apples to apples for what an average consumer would spend, out of pocket, for both wheels.


Ok, I just know that there are custom builders out there that will get much closer to the $600 range for a build with better specs than you outlined that would be lighter than the Rols and specifically speced for the buyer. 

And to be honest, and I'm not looking to get into an argument here, but I'm not entirely convinced it is apples to apples unless you were going to build the wheels yourself (not really a valid comparison to someone who builds for a living or serious hobby for additional income) or collect all the parts and have your lbs build the wheels for you (again, paying full retail + shipping is doubtful since the lbs would likely be getting a break of some sort through the distributor(s) for the needed parts, making you collecting them really a waste of money). If you want the biggest bang for your buck, there are other routes to explore.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Kinlin Xr 270 rims
Sapim Cxray spokes
White Industries hubs
1449 grams
695.00$ shipped


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Kinlin Xr 270 rims
> Sapim Cxray spokes
> White Industries hubs
> 1449 grams
> 695.00$ shipped


And there are others in a similar price range, shipped. 

I've yet to take the plunge and go custom, but I have done a decent amount of research. If/when the finances turn around a bit, it will be my next big upgrade.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have race sl. Great wheels. I'd go ahead with the Rol D-Huez. You cannot go wrong with ROL.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Kinlin Xr 270 rims
> Sapim Cxray spokes
> White Industries hubs
> 1449 grams
> 695.00$ shipped


Thank you for proving my point!:thumbsup: 

100 grams lighter and $100 more. Like I said, with the extra scratch, you can buy tubes/tires and maybe even a cassette...

krisdrum-

And shops pay a wholesale price. They don't get a break on that wholesale price unless they are buying quantity. It's highly doubtful that your LBS is buying ebough high end rims, hubs and spokes to get quantity discounts from suppliers.

Most shops don't even know where to get Kinlin hoops, so sourcing the parts yourself is sometimes much easier.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> Thank you for proving my point!:thumbsup:
> 
> 100 grams lighter and $100 more. Like I said, with the extra scratch, you can buy tubes/tires and maybe even a cassette...


100 grams lighter. 
The hubs have wider flanges and wider set bearing wish will in turn make them stiffer.
This increases the bracing angle on the spokes which stiffens up the entire wheel significantly.
The hubs are shimano or campy specific which means that the flange spacing on shimano models is not weaker than it needs to be. 
The overall quality of the hubs is much higher.
The wheels are not assembled in Asia which means that they no not need to be re-tensioned and re-trued.

Weight is not the only factor. Quality parts and quality of the build are far more important. The Rol hubs cost them 2-3$ a pop.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> krisdrum-
> 
> And shops pay a wholesale price. They don't get a break on that wholesale price unless they are buying quantity. It's highly doubtful that your LBS is buying ebough high end rims, hubs and spokes to get quantity discounts from suppliers.
> 
> Most shops don't even know where to get Kinlin hoops, so sourcing the parts yourself is sometimes much easier.


Right, wholesale. I was under the impression you were quoting full retail in your post (or at least the best retail prices you could find). Hence your $700+ number is inflated if a shop is paying wholesale and not retail for the parts. They need to be making some sort of margin, even if it is a slim one. So, your number may not be far off, but that isn't really entirely clear with the current information.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

backinthesaddle said:


> Thank you for proving my point!:thumbsup:
> 
> 100 grams lighter and $100 more. Like I said, with the extra scratch, you can buy tubes/tires and maybe even a cassette...
> 
> ...


If a shop does not know where to buy the parts, do you really want them building you a set of rims? If I were in the market for a set of customs I would research and get an idea of what I wanted. I would then determine by talking to the people proposing to build the wheels if what they proposed made sense. If it did not make sense, I would move on regardless of price.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Zen Cyclery said:


> 100 grams lighter.
> The hubs have wider flanges and wider set bearing wish will in turn make them stiffer.
> _-Really? My Race SL wheels are every bit as stiff as my WI hubset wheels..._
> This increases the bracing angle on the spokes which stiffens up the entire wheel significantly.
> ...


Again, you are speaking about a product that you have zero knowlwdge of, have never used, and likely have never laid hands on. Please stop, as it diminishes your perceived knowledge.

It's funny that you sh*tmouth them at every turn, but virtually everyone who buys and rides ROL products is extremely happy with their purchase. Don't be a hater...:thumbsup:


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> Again, you are speaking about a product that you have zero knowlwdge of, have never used, and likely have never laid hands on. Please stop, as it diminishes your perceived knowledge.
> 
> It's funny that you sh*tmouth them at every turn, but virtually everyone who buys and rides ROL products is extremely happy with their purchase. Don't be a hater...:thumbsup:


The Rols that are assembled in Colorado are not assembled in Boulder. Theyre assembled in Lyons...


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Zen Cyclery said:


> The Rols that are assembled in Colorado are not assembled in Boulder. Theyre assembled in Lyons...


Oh sweet baby Jesus!:mad2: 
Lyons is 11 freaking miles N of Boulder. It's a hell of a lot closer than where you said they were built!

Just admit you were wrong and move on!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> Oh sweet baby Jesus!:mad2:
> Lyons is 11 freaking miles N of Boulder. It's a hell of a lot closer than where you said they were built!
> 
> Just admit you were wrong and move on!:thumbsup:


Now hey you need to take it easy man. I was not wrong. I also make some very valid points. If you like your Rol wheels that is fine but I attest that they could be better for the reasons previously stated. 

And also one more thing... If their wheels are so great why do they have a weight limit? 
D'HUEZ 180lbs (82kg) A wheelset of that weight having that weight limit is confusing.


----------



## khatfull (Apr 29, 2009)

Same here, I have a set of Race SL, love them.


----------

